# Very Cool Nissan GTR sign for sale on ebay CHEAP item #150643758507



## MT1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nissan GTR Certified Sign plaque garage picture 3D | eBay


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nissan GTR Certified Sign plaque garage picture 3D (#150643758507), US $0.01,


----------

